# I go away for a day, and



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Now I have to click something to activate "quick reply."

What's so quick about that? Sheesh. [Impnt]


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

DixieSax said:


> Now I have to click something to activate "quick reply."
> 
> What's so quick about that? Sheesh. [Impnt]


Uh, click on what? :? I don't have anything above to click on to activate quick reply?  Or, at least nothing that makes it clear what to click on. I'm 'fuzed. :dazed:


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Ah HAAA! found it! It's the "new" little icon in the far lower right corner of the post! TaDaaaa! I'm not slow this morning - just haven't had my third cup o'joe to get me kick started.

(This post was provided to you via the new "Quick reply to this message" icon!)


----------



## DanCraven (Nov 24, 2006)

doesn't seem that hard to do though. probably to make sure you're human.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

.....at least now it really *is* a quick reply, thanks to the server upgrade.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

DixieSax said:


> Now I have to click something to activate "quick reply."
> 
> What's so quick about that? Sheesh. [Impnt]


Yeah, I saw that too. :dontknow: Kinda stoopid IMO


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> DixieSax said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have to click something to activate "quick reply."
> ...


It's the same on another vBulletin board I frequent.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

It wasn't broke, so they fixed it.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

The reason vbulletin do this is that people usually use this feature incorrectly.

Even if not quoting, you are supposed to use the quick reply button only on the post you are replying too, not the last one in the list (which is what many/most people do). For most users this is no problem, but if you are viewing the forum in threaded mode, then it can screw it all up. Apparently.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

^Ahhh, that makes sense! Heh! I never knew how to correctly use the quick reply then 
But does anybody view the forum in threaded mode?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> But does anybody view the forum in threaded mode?


Probably not.

I might if you get get a bigger overview of the threads:


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> But does anybody view the forum in threaded mode?


What a GREAT IDEA for a poll! :shock:

We need more polls. :TGNCHK:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr G said:


> We need more polls. :TGNCHK:


I think we need a poll to find out whether we need more polls.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow. I was doing it wrong all along...


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

My dog knows all about poles.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Dr G said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> > But does anybody view the forum in threaded mode?
> ...


And scantly clad ladies to go with them!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

^And I'm still waiting for that dumb picture... Where's Gary gone again?


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Can I have a Slow Reply button. Im not very witty, I need time


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

Just turn your mouse sensativity way down. It will slow your ability to reply


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

I use to know this lady in New Orleans, her name was Mabel Quick, and she could turn a trick by the time you got your shoes off.

That cured me from being in a rush all the time, so if you don't mind, I clicked the "go advanced" button to post this. 
So whats the big deal? Everybodys in a hurry these days.

Sometimes I wonder what ever happened to Mabel.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I believe I met Mabel. Coincidentally she's from Texas.


----------

